# Booooom



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Record 499 Syrian Refugees Admitted to US So Far in May Includes No Christians

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/pat ... s-conflict

Back near my home town they always put an old car out on the ice. Local businesses contributed funds for a prize. Everyone guessed what date the car would go through the ice. They always drug it out afterwards. Anyway, anyone want to pick a date we have the first exploding vest go off in a restaurant or somewhere? OK now let the "anyone but American" crowd jump on this.

Documents: Somali citizen tried to run over border agents in southern Arizona
http://www.abc15.com/news/region-centra ... rn-arizona


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

It's up to you to go and convert them to Christianity, Bruce! LOL Then you could send sone back to the Middle East with some of those exploding vest things.
Myself, I'll not lose sleep or hunting/fishing time about it! No obsession with Muslims for me! I don't know all that many Muslims Bruce, but the ones I do know I'll trust WAY more than a lot of my Christian friends. Maybe not a LOT, but definitely SOME! I've never been lied to, tricked, or cheated by a Muslim yet. Can't say that for some of my ex Christuan friends who sit in the front pew every Sunday unless they have better things to do and don't need to impress anyone that day! Or have no one currently to take advantage of that has something they might want!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH I have read parts of the Koran that encourage them to lie. They encourage them to deceive until their numbers are sufficient to rise up and kill the infidels. Not my words, the Koran. 
You appear to have an anti Christian attitude HH. I think you exaggerate or don't know many Muslims, because like everyone in this world they will lie or cheat. As far as thinking you are safe around them then they are poor Muslims. As far as not safe around Christians then they are poor Christians. Muslims are guaranteed heaven if they kill a Jew. Christians are told to love their enemies. Most of us Christians find that very hard to do. We can pull it off sometimes. You know some strange people HH.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Habitat Hugger said:


> It's up to you to go and convert them to Christianity, Bruce! LOL Then you could send sone back to the Middle East with some of those exploding vest things.
> Myself, I'll not lose sleep or hunting/fishing time about it! No obsession with Muslims for me! I don't know all that many Muslims Bruce, but the ones I do know I'll trust WAY more than a lot of my Christian friends. Maybe not a LOT, but definitely SOME! I've never been lied to, tricked, or cheated by a Muslim yet. Can't say that for some of my ex Christuan friends who sit in the front pew every Sunday unless they have better things to do and don't need to impress anyone that day! Or have no one currently to take advantage of that has something they might want!


You are just oke: at Bruce and the rest of us


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I don't know all that many Muslims


Zogman I think with the above quote HH just told us he has a very small sample to judge from. On the other hand I would suppose he knows hundreds or thousands of Christians. Not hard to find a few bad ones, and I think those are the ones HH wants to judge all others by. HH sort of has an anti-Christian bias, and I might also say a pro Muslim bias. Trusting a Muslim more than a Christian tells me even though HH is an educated man it doesn't leave him unsusceptible to his share of bs. :rollin: Zogman I think we need a higher pair of boots, it's getting deep.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't know a lot of Muslims Bruce, and the ones I know are Americanized, well educated and hate the bad Muslims as much as you and I do! Our only difference is that it bugs me when you tar all with the same brush! And over and over and over! 
I'm not tarring all Christians with the same brush! Just saying that while you infer that ALL Muslims are bad and ALL Christians are good, it irritates me! 
Some of the finest people I know happen to be Christian, Muslim, Hindu and some agnostics tossed in there!
We're I to pick out the worst, I'd have to say they happen to be a few ND card carrying Republican Christians, the front pew people! Some of the FINEST people I know happen to be front row card carrying Republican Christians too! And Democrats too! 
Just saying don't generalize! It shows your intolerance! IMO

Why not post some hunting fishing shooting stuff on an outdoor website, rather than the continual proscilizing?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the way I look at it.

I don't like the "RADICAL" muslims.... just like I don't like the "Radical" Christians.

You see I really don't like the "RADICALS".

Bruce don't say that the christens don't go out killing people. have you forgotten about the Crusades!!

But what I am against is the Mass migration and letting in of "refugees". If people don't want to be here and follow the proper channels (even though they need to be revamped to make it a little easier IMHO). Then don't let them in. I mean every day we have people applying for visa's and American citizenship. Why do these "refugees" get a free ride so to speak.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Don't know a lot of Muslims Bruce, and the ones I know are Americanized, well educated and hate the bad Muslims as much as you and I do! Our only difference is that it bugs me when you tar all with the same brush!


I think we both made the same mistake. I took your comments as there are no Christians as good as a Muslim. Likewise you think I am painting them all with a broad brush. Nope, those who have been here for a generation or two appear to be Americans just like us. A few turn radical because of their religion. Those coming over are perhaps 30% good people, and the percentage will increase after they have been here for a while and give up on their old crazy culture. If their population gets to a point they become a significant portion of America there is a danger that they become susceptible to radical, but influential Imams. 
One of the things I watch for in the debates about Christians and Muslims is who they blame the Crusades on. Poorly informed or highly biased people like to blame it on the Christians, but they have to deny history to do it. It has come to the point that it's generally accepted that Christians started the war with the Muslims. 
http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/200 ... /52.0.html


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not saying who started what.

But the crusades was also the Christians going and trying to force their religion on others. Kind of like Radical Muslims are doing now with the violence.

But again different topic.

To be honest.... I am like you thinking there will be another attack on US soil soon. I also think that it will come with some sort of "refugee". You don't think the terrorists groups are not watching what happens and trying to figure out away to get on US soil and do another attack!! You don't think 9-11 attacks didn't happen over night. They took time and planning. I mean they learned how to fly commercial airlines.

It is a real threat the refugee's and our lax immigration policy.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The thing that is strange most of the pictures you see of the so called refuges are just about all young men. It is NOT women and children as we are being told. HH I somewhat agree with you as my Cardiologist is from Syria. Great guy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I hope you understand I wasn't taking a shot at you because of your comment on the Crusades. It's just the way I write, and the Crusades are something I read a lot about. The Muslims are told to spread their religion by the sword. They had pushed as far as Spain before Europe pushed back. It was one of the caliphates. The German people are starting to get sick of them. We may see another Crusade of sorts start in Germany at any time.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

The Crusades were a push-pull event with the Roman Catholic church wanting to make excessable again holy sites like Jerusalem. In any case they were like 900 years ago. Using them as an argument against Christians is rather weak. Islam has a very, very dire problem with radicals using their religion nefariously. They had better own up to it and fix the problem. They are the only ones that can root out the cancer afflicting their religion. If they truly want to live in peace as Americans, Germans, Russians, etc. they have to recognize it, admit it and change it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

north1 said:


> The Crusades were a push-pull event with the Roman Catholic church wanting to make excessable again holy sites like Jerusalem. In any case they were like 900 years ago. Using them as an argument against Christians is rather weak. Islam has a very, very dire problem with radicals using their religion nefariously. They had better own up to it and fix the problem. They are the only ones that can root out the cancer afflicting their religion. If they truly want to live in peace as Americans, Germans, Russians, etc. they have to recognize it, admit it and change it.


Excellent point north1. I always feel a little defensive when people are disrespectful to Christianity and at the same time forgiving to radical present day Islam. I don't know how they twist their minds in that circle. It has to be because they want to I guess.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/201 ... or-syrian/



> The State Department admitted 80 Syrian refugees on Tuesday and 225 on Monday, setting a new single-day record as President Obama surges to try to meet his target of 10,000 approvals this year - sparking renewed fears among security experts who say corners are being cut to meet a political goal.


This can't be true can it? Obama wouldn't order shortcuts to get more in faster would he? Of course not. Such thoughts I often have. I'll try stop that. :rollin:


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Just as a point of comparison, about 400,000 legal immigrants enter the US each year (green card holders) and another 600,000 or so convert from a visa holder to a permanent resident (a total of 1,000,000. This has been relatively stable since the mid 1990's.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Obama wants more democratic voters in before the election....LOL

Oh wait... that might be sad but true statement.


----------

